# hi my uncle says there is nothing to do at night in canada and you have to travel mil



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

hello my uncle says when he went to canada there was nothing to do at night and you have to travel miles to places how true is this i have not got a clue were he went may be he was trying to put me off moving there


----------



## ian-joiner (Oct 24, 2008)

what you need to remember is canada is huge compared to uk so distances are bigger, canadians think a 400 mile drive is a walk in the park


----------

